# Disbudding Paste



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 17, 2011)

We looked everywhere for an iron or someone who has an iron and no one around here can help us and we can't afford to purchase our own, so mom and I were wondering about disbudding paste.

I understand that it is a potasium based acid that burns away the horn bud on a young goat. I also know to where gloves and all that jazz and to isolate the goat.

I want to know if it works to remove the horn and if anyone has any experience with using it. 

The babies are very young, 2 at a week and 3 at 4 days old and the horn buds have not begun to show yet, so it won't be monsterous horns that I am trying to remove.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 17, 2011)

I have no experience with disbudding, but just doing an internet search, I've not found anyone that actually encourages or endorses this method of removing horns.
Here is a link that may help you make your decision: 
http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/4H/meatgoats/meatgoatfs9.htm

I don't know where you live but could you advertise on Craigslist in Farm & Garden for someone to help you out?
Also, I would think that your feed supplier or Tractor Supply (if you have one) might be able to direct you to someone who might be able to perform this task for you.

I'm sure the more experienced will come along and tell you their actual experiences.

Good luck.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 17, 2011)

I would'nt recommend using it, it's nasty and toxic, and could run into their eyes, or they could bump into each other and get it on them, no I would'nt, but their might be some on here that have had luck with it. too easy to work well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 17, 2011)

There was a thread on here about using the paste and there was someone who used it and gave some instructions. Do a search on the disbudding paste and I would think you would find it.


----------



## elevan (Mar 17, 2011)

I've never used it since I leave my goats natural with their horns.

But here's a good thread to read:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4719


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 17, 2011)

I used it once and personally I would never do it again.  You have to hold the kid for 30 minutes to keep it from scratching it's head and all the while you are imagining you accidently got some on you and you feel imaginary pricks on you.  Plus the kid will probably struggle and cry during this time.  We tried to tie something on his head so we didn't have to hold him but he pushed it off and spread some paste where is shouldn't have been.  We had to get that off really fast.  After 30 minutes you have to thoroughly wash his head with vinegar to neutralize the caustic so it doesn't keep burning into his skull.  All this done and our goat still has deformed horns.  I don't think we applied enough caustic maybe?  I don't know it wasn't really a very plesant experiance and we now have an iron we burn their horn buds with.  (not pleasant either but better in my opinion). 
I know others have had success with the paste and if it's your only option you could give it a try.  Just make sure to put enough on and have vinegar handy for any accidents.  You might try calling livestock vets in the area to see if they could burn for you.  We had a vet disbud our goats the first time (he didn't know how to do it right though and we ended up with scurs).  Just make sure it's a something they have done a fair amount of and can do the job properly.


----------



## savingdogs (Mar 17, 2011)

I did not think I had any way of getting my kids disbudded, the vets around here charge a fortune and I could not find anyone to help me by asking around so I hesitated to buy a disbudding iron. However, I did see a Craigs List ad for someone who disbudded.

However, the week I my kids were ready, I could not find the ad! So I placed an ad myself, looking for the person, and stated "looking for disbudding help" and in the ad I stated I was looking for the person in my area who placed the ad.

I recieved 4 responses. One was from the person who placed the ad, one was from another person who disbudded who lived even closer, another was a person who had a disbudding iron for sale and would teach me how to use it, and the last one was a person suggesting I contact her friend, a local expert whom I had not met. 
After some discussion with each, I chose to use the local expert and could not have been happier. I was able to forge an important local goat friend and got a great job done at a very good price (35.00 for three kids).  I think I'd like to watch the procedure more before trying myself.

But I never in a million years would have thought I'd have so much luck through an ad like that.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 29, 2011)

The buds are wrapped in vet wrap or duct tape for 30 minutes, this way you do not have to hold or separate the kids at all. The paste can be washed off after 30 minutes when the bandage is removed and those who use it correctly have no problems with scurs just as with an iron. 

I have talked to a couple of people who have used it several times with no problems.

I have posted ads on craigslist and talked to my one feedstore manager and they knew of no one. I live in a smaller area and not many people here raise dairy goats. They all raise horned boar goats. Even 4-H'ers here raise horned goats. 

No luck anywhere and the clock has run out, so we'll be applying the paste in the next couple of days.

Thanks for the help and the links.


----------

